# Ih 674



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looking to get a IH 674 4-cylinder Diesel in great shape with FEL.
Anyone have any insight, opinions or gotcha's with this model
tractor. Think is it about 62 PTO and 55-60 DRAW -- HP. Got about 2500HRS. What is a good price in great shape with no problems? 

Data I found on it was:

Manufactured: 1978 - 1984 

Factory: Doncaster, England 

Cost: (US Dollars) $11,300 (1978) 

Power: 
Drawbar (HP): 55.9 
PTO (HP): 62.52 

Engine: 
Manufacturer: International Harvester 
Fuel: diesel 
Cylinders: 4 
Bore/Stroke (inches): 3.87 x 5.06 
Displacement (ci): 239 
Compression: 
Rated RPMs: 2400 
Torque (ft-lbs): 
Firing order: 
Oil capacity (qts): 

Transmission: 
Type: syncromesh 
Forward: 8 
Reverse: 4 

Capacity: 
Fuel (Gal): 20 
Cooling (Qt): 12 

3-Point: 
Category: II 
Lift (lbs): 3,969 

Power Take-off (PTO): 
Type: independent 
Rear speed (RPM): 540 

Hydraulics: 
Type: 
Capacity (gal): 
Total Flow (gpm): 
Outlet Flow (gpm): 13 
Outlets: 

Tires: 
Ag front: 7.50-16 
Ag rear: 16.9-30 

Dimensions: 
Weight (pounds): 5,016 
Wheelbase (inches): 84 
Length (inches): 135 
Width (inches): 
Height (inches): 91 
Ground clearance (inches):


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is what I came up with on the 674 Andy. These are good tractors and I don't think this particular model was equipped with at TA. Usually the TA is a source of problems in older Internationals. 

Years Made: 1973-1978 
Horsepower - PTO: 58.53 
Horsepower - Engine: 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 53.4 
Horsepower - Range: 59 
Engine - Make: IHC 
Engine - Fuel: GAS 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 4/200 
Transmission - Standard: SG 
Optional: 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 8/4 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: 
Tires Standard - Front: 7.50-16 
Tires Standard - Rear: 16.9-30 
Wheelbase - Inches: 84 
PTO Type: IND 
3pt Hitch Cat I: False 
3pt Hitch Cat II: True 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 
Hydraulics - Type: 
Hydraulics - Cap: 
Hydraulics - Flow: 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: 
Cooling Capacity: 12 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 20 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 5016 
New Price: $11,255.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: 101862 | Year: 1974 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING; INTERNATIONAL 
Serial: 103172 | Year: 1975 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING; INTERNATIONAL 
Serial: 107555 | Year: 1976 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING; INTERNATIONAL 
Serial: 105946 | Year: 1976 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING; INTERNATIONAL 
Serial: 100001 | Year: 1973 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF TRANSMISSION HOUSING; INTERNATIONAL 
Serial: 101862 | Year: 1974 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 103172 | Year: 1975 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 107555 | Year: 1976 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 107639 | Year: 1977 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 110254 | Year: 1978 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 100001 | Year: 1973 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 
Serial: 105946 | Year: 1976 | Plate Location: LEFT SIDE OF CLUTCH HOUSING 


Here are some 674's for sale to look at and compare.

674's


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a great restoration project tractor! :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice machines! I have a "Little Sister" to it - a 454! No TA, but you probably won't be plowing 80 acres with it. Does it have a differential lock? They come in REAL handy. I use mine for loader work. The 454 I have is a gasser, and was built in Kentucky, but it is basically the same machine.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Lots of them still working for a living in my area. with a loader it would be a good solid tractor capable of significant loads. 

Oh ya WE WANT PICTURES!!


----------

